# T5 HO and others



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Anywhere you can find 36" T5 bulbs for under $40 I need 8
Don't want to spend 300 on the friggen things

Thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dave at Bigshow as ATi's for a great price. PM him or text works best.

He's in Hamilton but well worth the drive for you if you want to see some of the GTA's best frags and colonies for sale.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Check with March from Fragbox, he carries ATI.


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

*36" T5s*

We got a bunch of Aqua-Science and ATI bulbs in stock that we picked up when ORG closed....bulb choices are limited but the price is right.

www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aquarium/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=litw-


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Dan Cole said:


> We got a bunch of Aqua-Science and ATI bulbs in stock that we picked up when ORG closed....bulb choices are limited but the price is right.
> 
> www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aquarium/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=litw-


These are great prices! I have two four bulb 24" fixtures which bulbs would you recommend colour wise? I'd like to get at least 4 - 8 if you have enough selection in colour...


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

That's awesome Dan, thanks
Set up an account will get the order in next week hopefully


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

Norman said:


> These are great prices! I have two four bulb 24" fixtures which bulbs would you recommend colour wise? I'd like to get at least 4 - 8 if you have enough selection in colour...


As I mentioned the selection is limited but we have lots of other brands too....for colour...it's in eye of the beholder....what you like, I probably won't and what I like, you probably won't.


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

I figure 4 superblue ATI and 4 of the 17'500k bulbs will do me just fine. I only have LPS and softies I need an end too but I think I can find those anywhere


----------

